# My furkids (Malamute & Bichon)



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

I own two dogs - Zephyr who is now 8 years old, who's a (rather large for the breed) Bichon Frise x Shih Tsu cross. I got him when I was 13 and we've been inseparable since! 



















And now, the newest addition to the family: a (now) 13 week old Alaskan Malamute bitch called Nushka. I've wanted a Maly for ages and finally the time (and research!) was right, so I bit the bullet and got one and it's been brilliant so far. 




























I also handle socialised wolves, so it's been with great resistance I've not shown you the 12 wolves I adore and work with!  My "extended" furkids haha.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Urbanhowl said:


> I own two dogs - Zephyr who is now 8 years old, who's a (rather large for the breed) Bichon Frise x Shih Tsu cross. I got him when I was 13 and we've been inseparable since!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both utterly gorgeous :001_wub: but please stop resisting, I want to see the wolves pleeeeeze, now please, now now now now


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are both gorgeous and I second the comment - please stop resisting! I really want to see some pictures!


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Ah, you guys persuaded me!! (A very difficult job of course!  )

I work with 12 wolves, all par one are socialised but it's only really the "cubs" (both litters are now over a year old though) who we can go in for cuddles and play time now though. Here are some of the cubs born from our wolves..

Nuka, the boy of the litter of three who is my secret favourite. Here is is going "give me belly rubs human!!" 



















Tala, one of his sisters:










And finally, just as they are gorgeous (and huge!) Pukak, the smaller boy of the Arctic wolf cubs, the only ones in Britain.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

:drool: I may have ruined my keynoard, there may be a wee bit of drool on it  I think Im in love with Pukak, do you think you could take a really big handbag next time and sneak him out for me please?


----------



## SHC (Aug 6, 2012)

I love your dogs, and the wolves are beautiful too


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

your mally is gorgeous!

ooo where do you work?


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

@thedogsmother - Haha! I know exactly what you mean. First time I met them - and then met them face to face and received a lick - is definitely not a moment I will forget. Pretty amazing to have a wolf "accept" you, as they really do just decide they don't like some people! Tend to prefer female handlers, but, especially males, their circle of trusted friends narrows as they age.

Definitely tried to (well, entertained thoughts) of sneaking one or two out!!  Especially when they were tiny cubs that we raised! Here's another Pukak picture just for you - our wolves go for "walks" too! Absolutely nothing like walking a dog though - and when they mature these guys require a "front lead" person and a "back up" lead, in case the front person trips or they see a tasty hare.  They need metal/chain leads too when they mature, as Nylon and Leather they can snap through in two seconds. Also, unlike dogs, they don't accept you telling them where to go.  If a wolf wants to walk in a stream well... We walk through a stream! haha










@SHC - thanks very much! 

@MrRustyRead - thanks! I think so too! haha. These wolves are at the UK Wolf Conservation Trust in Reading, it's not open on daily (like a Zoo for example) but members can visit and also attend wolf walks where they can potentially meet a wolf by giving them a belly rub and maybeee receiving a lick to the face if they are lucky.  However, coincidentally, there is a Open Day on this coming Monday where any member of the public can visit for (I think) £6 at the gate.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Urbanhowl said:


> @MrRustyRead - thanks! I think so too! haha. These wolves are at the UK Wolf Conservation Trust in Reading, it's not open on daily (like a Zoo for example) but members can visit and also attend wolf walks where they can potentially meet a wolf by giving them a belly rub and maybeee receiving a lick to the face if they are lucky.  However, coincidentally, there is a Open Day on this coming Monday where any member of the public can visit for (I think) £6 at the gate.


i may have to pop in one day then . was standing in work and someone came past with a mally, i wanted to run out of the door so i could go say hello. mallys are one of those breeds that i love but know id never be a good enough owner to own one.


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

@MrRustyRead - Definitely know what you mean. I have completely adored the breed since I was a kid but never felt ready - it wasn't until handling the wolves that I felt ready! Haha. Sooo happy I've finally bitten the bullet and got her though - she's brilliant, so intelligent and responsive to training and so laid back and docile, it's lovely.  

Your location says Norfolk, not too far from me (Suffolk!). Are you going to the All About Dogs show on the 26th-27th? I was thinking about popping up with the dogs on one of the days.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

my love will always be for beagles, but they are hard work so my love for a first dog is a manchester terrier 

yep im going on the sunday.


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

Nice pics of Zephyr & Nushka and love your wolves.

Nushka is adorable .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Your dogs are fabulous especially your Mally pup, (biased of course)

What a job you have too, you lucky thing, thats not just a job its a dream job!


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

@MrRustyRead - Ah, I love Beagles. My dad used to show and breed them before I was born so I think his love for them spread to me as a kid.  I was thinking Sunday - if you see Nushka and Zeph, feel free to pop over to meet them (and me! Though I'm far less interesting haha). 

@fifemute - Thanks very much. 

@Sled dog hotel - Haha, thanks very much! And I get what you mean, I adore Zeph of course but I definitely have a soft spot for Mally's as a breed. 

But yep - I totally agree! been a dream job for me since I could talk, so to actually be able to work with them at 21 already feels fantastic! You never quite get used to hanging out with wolves, it's amazing each time.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Urbanhowl said:


> @MrRustyRead - Ah, I love Beagles. My dad used to show and breed them before I was born so I think his love for them spread to me as a kid.  I was thinking Sunday - if you see Nushka and Zeph, feel free to pop over to meet them (and me! Though I'm far less interesting haha).
> .


will do  be prepared for simplysardonic to try and steal them


----------



## Rolacolacube (Aug 21, 2012)

Your dogs (and wolves) are absolutely stunning !! I am very jealous  :thumbup:


----------



## Urbanhowl (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks very much.  Here's what I found in the hall today after they both had been on a walk. 










And then after, Nushka required more comfort.


----------



## lupie (Sep 1, 2012)

Urbanhowl said:


> But yep - I totally agree! been a dream job for me since I could talk, so to actually be able to work with them at 21 already feels fantastic! You never quite get used to hanging out with wolves, it's amazing each time.


I'm so jealous! I used to be a member of the UK wolf trust, twice now actually! once back in the days when Dakota was around, And then more recently where I met Torak on our walk.
It's been my dream job since i could talk too, but somehow ended up on the wrong track and have no hope of getting there, so I will look on in envy!! you are so lucky, I've loved wolves since i can remember


----------

